# Se entendería Red = Internet?



## XiaoRoel

Me he cansado de usar un anglicismo que no veo razón de usar. La palabra mágica _Internet_. Me plantee *Interred* (como intercomunicación), pero luego pensé que *Red* con mayúscula no significaba nada en especial, aparte de la palabra usual _red_ escrita con mayúscula. Por tanto, aún en la duda entre ambas (*Interred* o *Red*), voy a empezar a usar *Red* con mayúscula con este sentido de _Internet_, que desde ahora empezaré a escribir con cursiva como vocablo inglés.


----------



## azulmaría

Hay ámbitos en los que, nos guste o no, no podemos cambiar los anglicismos adaptados. De todos modos, si querés usar Red, podés escribirla con mayúscula, y no es necesario usar la cursiva.


----------



## Calambur

Yo he usado *red* (así, con minúscula) refiriéndome a _internet_ y siempre me entendieron. (También he usado _web_, pero supongo que te gustará tan poco como la otra).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Soy alérgico a los anglicismos y a los nombres comerciales usados como genéricos con minúscula. _Web_ tampoco hace falta: *no hay inopia del español* para este concepto: _Interred, Red, Cosmored, Mundired, Red global_, etc. Todas tienen la misma longitud (más o menos) que _Internet_, por tanto el espacio, tampoco es problema.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Me parece perfecto.
De hecho, por estos lares, no es inusual usar _Pues busca en/por la red_.

Con erre mayúscula, de acuerdo, en cursiva no le veo el caso, pero venga.


----------



## ManPaisa

_Red _es el equivalente de español del inglés _web _en muchos contextos, incluso en el que nos ocupa.

Me parece una buena opción, entendida por (casi?) todo el mundo.


----------



## la_machy

Xiao, yo creo que si usas 'Red' o 'red', en el contexto adecuado, todos te van a entender. Por otro lado, ¿qué de malo le ves a *Internet*? Tú lo has dicho, es una palabra _mágica _ de esas muy especiales que trascienden su propia lengua. 
Digo.


Saludos


----------



## Bostru

Yo pienso que la mayoría deduciría que te referís a Internet, pero da para equívocos. Internet es más exacto y usado. Hay que tomarlo como nombre propio de un lugar geográfico como decir Canadá o Islandia (aunque sea virtual).


----------



## Calambur

*Xiao*: no entiendo mucho de estas cosas (ni tampoco de otras), pero ¿_red_ es un nombre comercial? A mí me parece que es un nombre común descriptivo de un... sistema (¿?).


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Red* (o *Interred*) en mayúscula como _nombre propio (de cosa única)_ como _Sol_ o _Luna_.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿Se han fijado cómo le dicen en francés? _Tela, lienzo._


----------



## Escalador

Yo estoy de acuerdo con *Red*. Y me parece que se entiende perfectamente, aunque no estoy en desacuerdo con usar *Internet* aunque sea anglicismo, y es que la verdad en los documentos que he visto en otros idiomas (francés, italiano) aparece *Internet* . Al parecer este anglicismo sería muy difícil de evitar.


----------



## ultravioleta

Trabajo para una compañía que produce software, por lo que me veo con mucha frecuencia ante la duda en el uso de anglicismos. He optado por usar los anglicismos acaptados por la RAE, y a los demás los peleo hasta donde puedo. Así, uso página web cuando hago traducciones aquí. A veces, cuando el término lo acaban de inventar aquí, hasta invento uno en castellano, para no usar el anglicismo, a veces lo han aceptado 

Sin embargo, en el sitio de la red en una página mía, uso eso, red, porque me parece que es lo correcto.


----------



## Ynez

Dentro del contexto, la red es la red hoy en día. Además, como muchos no jugamos al tenis ni pescamos, es casi la única red de la que hablamos.

El problema es que si hablas de ella en un escrito largo, vas a querer variar y usar otras palabras de vez en cuando, como Internet.


----------



## Aviador

Yo he visto y oído muchas veces en Chile el término _red_ como sinónimo de _internet_ y no creo que nadie extrañe este uso. _Red_ me parece perfectamente comprensible y natural. Sin embargo, _internet_ es por mucho aquí el término mayoritario.
Yo no tendria ningún problema en usar _red_.

Saludos.


----------



## 0scar

Internet significa Red *Inter*nacional.
Debería escribirse con mayúscula cuando es un sustantivo, _la_ _Internet_, y con minúscula cuando se usa como adjetivo, _la red internet._


----------



## litelchau

*Red* es una buena opción.


----------



## ultravioleta

Voto también por Red. Pienso que Internet no podría ser nunca ya un vocablo ingés, ya que está aceptado por la RAE.


----------



## Bostru

Ynez said:


> Dentro del contexto, la red es la red hoy en día. Además, como muchos no jugamos al tenis ni pescamos, *es casi la única red de la que hablamos*.


 
Aquí al menos sí tiene muchos otros usos:

Red de comercios.
Red universitaria.
Red estudiantil.
Red de caza.
Red para cercar.
Red de acueductos y alcantarillado.
Red criminal.
Red inhalámbrica.
Red telefónica.
Red ferroviaria.
Red intercontinental.
Y un larguísimo etc.

Yo evito en lo posible los anglicismos y todos los otros -ismos innecesarios, pero también creo que hay muchos que hacen un aporte a nuestra lengua, dándonos un concepto que no teníamos antes. Uno de esos es Internet, que además debe tomarse en cuenta lo especialmente internacional del término, aspecto extra que la asienta de tonelada en casi que cualquier língua franca. Sin embargo el uso de 'Red' no está para nada mal.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Por si le sirve a alguien, yo uso "red" e "Internet" como sinónimos (y, como han mencionado más arriba, si la palabra "red" está contextualizada no da lugar a equívocos).


----------



## Lexinauta

Coincido que, en la actualidad, al hablar de _red_ se entiende —por antonomasia— _internet._ 
Pero pueden suscitarse problemas cuando en un texto se hagan referencias a la _red_ y a la _red interna_ (por ej., de una empresa).


----------



## ultravioleta

No sé en otras empresas, pero en esta empresa, con redes internas, las redes tienen nombres, o sea que es necesario mencionar sus nombres de todos modos.


----------



## Ynez

Es verdad, Bostru, _red_ se utiliza también para todas esas "infraestructuras".


----------



## ManPaisa

0scar said:


> Internet significa Red *Inter*nacional.
> Debería escribirse con mayúscula cuando es un sustantivo, _la_ _Internet_, y con minúscula cuando se usa como adjetivo, _la red internet._


La Internet se creó y nombró en Estados Unidos mucho antes de que la expandieran internacionalmente.

El término viene de _Inter Network,_ algo así como _redes interconectadas._


----------



## Calambur

Aviador said:


> Saludos.


Hola, *Aviador*: celebro que estés aquí.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Calambur dijo:


> Yo he usado *red* (así, con minúscula) refiriéndome a _internet_ y siempre me entendieron. (También he usado _web_, pero supongo que te gustará tan poco como la otra).


 
ManPaisa dijo:
_



Red es el equivalente de español del inglés web en muchos contextos, incluso en el que nos ocupa.
		
Click to expand...

_ 
Sin ánimos de complicar aun más el tema, no olvidemos que la _web_ (tejido) y la _net_ (red) son cosas distintas. Una cosa es la _web_ (_WWW_) y otra, más amplia, la _net_ (_Internet_).
Como equivalentes de _Internet_ podemos usar _net_, _Interred_, _Red_, todo lo que gusten. Nunca _web_, salvo que nos refiramos a la zona de Internet que corresponde a la WWW.


----------



## Peterdg

Valga lo que valga, aquí en Bélgica, se enseña que  "Internet" y "la red", sin o con mayúscula, equivalen (por lo menos, según mi profesora actual).


----------



## 0scar

Aquí está la etimología de Internet ( en inglés),  habla  de  un Grupo de Trabajo para una de Red Internacional. The ahí habría surgido el vocablo Internet
http://mailman.anu.edu.au/pipermail/link/1999-March/037365.html

Lo de redes interconnectadas no describe la realidad de la Internet. Ahora mismo yo y muchos otros somos parte de la red internet sin ser para nada una red. Fundamentalmente la Internet es una red que conecta computadoras individuales.


----------



## Lexinauta

La palabra _Internet_ es una creación argentina. 

Ver aquí.


----------



## Fer BA

Xiao:

Ya que me gano la vida trabajando en estos temas, pongo lo mío. En general uso Internet (a esta altura ya con minúscula, _internet_) y en los casos en que evito el anglicismo, digo [la red], con el énfasis en _la _(a veces con L mayúscula, a veces en cursiva). A esta altura, creo que si usas el término en un foro, todos entendemos.

Oscar:
No es ese el origen del término, ni la historia; es exactamente como dice Man Paisa, podés ver el sitio de la ISOC (http://www.isoc.org/internet/history/brief.shtml) el término original es _internetting _y el concepto es el de un _metanivel_ de arquitectura abierta para conectar distintas redes de aquitectura propietaria o abierta. La página que enviás está plagada de errores e interpretaciones equivocadas (aunque simpáticas ).


----------



## ManPaisa

0scar said:


> Lo de redes interconnectadas no describe la realidad de la Internet. Ahora mismo yo y muchos otros somos parte de la red internet sin ser para nada una red. Fundamentalmente la Internet es una red que conecta computadoras individuales.



La realidad actual, tal vez, pero no la realidad de cuando se le dio el nombre.


----------



## Fer BA

ManPaisa said:


> La realidad actual, tal vez, pero no la realidad de cuando se le dio el nombre.


 
Oscar, ...y tampoco ahora, internet es mucho más que eso. Creo que te referís al uso social de internet. Dicho así, como lo enunciás, suena a decir que sos parte de la red vial porque cruzás la calle.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Red se puede entender como Internet o como intranet. 

¿Cómo le llamaríamos a un avión, si no queremos "aceptar" términos extranjeros? Avión no y aeroplano tampoco. Aeronave sería la única (que se me ocurre); al tren no le podríamos decir tren, solamente ferrocarril. 

No sé cómo dicen ustedes, pero acá nadie viaja en reactor a menos que fuera uno de los desdichados que estaban en Chernobil (o Chernóbil); la gente viaja en jet. 

¿Y cómo le llamamos al revólver? ¿Pistola revolvente? Ah, no, pistola viene del checo a través del alemán...


----------



## Namarne

Respondiendo a la pregunta, sí que se entendería. 
El problema que yo al menos me encontraría (pensando en el ámbito laboral sobre todo), es que sonaría snob (o esnob, como quiere la Academia).


----------



## Agró

Namarne said:


> Respondiendo a la pregunta, sí que se entendería.
> El problema que yo al menos me encontraría (pensando en el ámbito laboral sobre todo), es que sonaría snob (o esnob, como quiere la Academia).



Sí, desde luego; mucho mejor llamarlo 'trasmallo', que es más nuestro, que no 'red', que parece 'rojo'.

(Es broma, por supuesto).

Voto por 'red' (sin prefijos).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Entiendo que lo más importante es que la comunicación sea efectiva, que sea posible ser breve sin caer en ambigüedades. Usar red como lexema (en lugar de _net_) me parece muy bueno. Sin prefijo la veo difícil. Que Internet, extranet, intranet, que LAN... Todas son redes y hay que diferenciarlas. En la jerga de las personas de sistemas que conozco, *la red,* sin prefijo, es la red local. "Se cayó la red, pero tengo Internet", "se cayó la red y tampoco tengo Internet". Cosas que se escuchan a menudo. Todo un lío.
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

> "Se cayó la red, pero tengo Internet", "se cayó la red y tampoco tengo Internet". Cosas que se escuchan a menudo. Todo un lío.


Muy cierto. 
Ahora bien, ¿es posible que se caiga la red y uno siga teniendo Internet? A mí siempre me ha pasado lo contrario.


----------



## Namarne

Agró said:


> Voto por 'red' (sin prefijos).


Yo por deseo también. (Que fuera lo normal).


----------



## Bostru

Yo no le veo el gran problema a Internet, es más exacta, universal e incluso no hace falta españolizar su ortografía ni su pronunciación pues ''calza'' ya de antemano en nuestra lengua. Insisto, no es que _red_ esté mal, pero sí la veo algo forzada y además un caso perdido.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ManPaisa said:


> Muy cierto.
> Ahora bien, ¿es posible que se caiga la red y uno siga teniendo Internet? A mí siempre me ha pasado lo contrario.


Hola, man:
Me refería a dejar de tener acceso a otros equipos en red o a recursos compartidos (impresoras, por ejemplo) sin que se caiga el acceso a Internet. Eso me pasa a menudo, en mi casa sin ir más lejos, pero tenés razón, no significa que la red se haya caído, sino que no funciona la comunicación entre los equipos en red por equis motivo, generalmente por conflictos de direcciones y otros hechizos.
Saludos


----------



## carlosch

Acá se utiliza muchísimo_* Red Cibernética*_ como sinónimo de Internet para diferenciarla de otra _red _que es muy utilizada por los puertorriqueños: la _red de telefonía celular.

Juan se conectó a la red cibernética sin problemas porque tiene una subscripción de lujo con la red de telefonía celular 'marca X' .
_


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Bostru said:


> Yo no le veo el gran problema a Internet, es más exacta, universal e incluso no hace falta españolizar su ortografía ni su pronunciación pues ''calza'' ya de antemano en nuestra lengua.


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Agró

Bostru said:


> Yo no le veo el gran problema a Internet, es más exacta, universal e incluso no hace falta españolizar su ortografía ni su pronunciación pues ''calza'' ya de antemano en nuestra lengua. Insisto, no es que _red_ esté mal, pero sí la veo algo forzada y además un caso perdido.



Yo sí le veo problemas a 'Internet':

. el final en -t es muy poco español.
. no sabemos si es chico o chica.
. ¿por qué se escribe con mayúscula?


----------



## Bostru

Agró said:


> Yo sí le veo problemas a 'Internet':
> 
> . el final en -t es muy poco español.
> . no sabemos si es chico o chica.
> . ¿por qué se escribe con mayúscula?


 
Es poco pero forma parte, así como _debut, hábitat, complot, mamut, boicot, robot, argot, fagot..._

El género sería, al igual que los ejemplos arriba citados, ''chico'', pero en todo caso no tiene demasiada importancia, ya que a diferencia de 'red' no hace falta enfatizarla con la, pues Internet es inequívoco y además es un nombre propio de un lugar cibernético (que además viene a aclarar la mayúscula, que de todas maneras yo concidero opcional o como mensionó Oscar, diferenciadora del adjetivo), por lo que ponerle artículo vendría teniendo los mismos usos que decir la España, el México, la Italia, la Asia...


----------



## Guillermogustavo

_Chalet, magníficat_...

En cuanto al género, yo lo considero femenino, al ser una "red". Pero, incluso si no hubiese acuerdo, el castellano está lleno de palabras ambiguas, y nadie las cuestiona por ello.

En cuanto a mayúscula o minúscula, también es un problema en el caso de Red, o Red mundial, o Interred, o lo que fuere.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues me parece que me voy a inclinar por el calco _*Interred*_ que es lo que menos problema causa, pero abreviando y en el contecto adecuado, por economía lingüística usaré *Red*. Muchas gracias a todos por sus opiniones: me han servido de mucho.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:
 
    Yo en lo particular cuando deseo evitar (para no repetirlo tanto) el uso del vocablo "Internet" recurro a "ciberespacio". Hace años, cuando la Internet recién había llegado a México había quien le llamaba "La súper-carretera de la información". Sin embargo, creo francamente que el vocablo "Internet" es un vocablo que llegó al castellano para quedarse como parte de su léxico.
 
Hasta luego.


----------



## Bostru

Crisipo de Soli said:


> Sin embargo, creo francamente que el vocablo "Internet" es un vocablo que llegó al castellano para quedarse como parte de su léxico.


 
De eso no hay duda.


----------

